# Husband hasn't had alcohol for a year, until tonight...



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

So, I am aware that my husband has a binge drinking problem, he did it six times after we were married, I said "no more" he hasnt for a year, tonight he picked up a 26 oz bottle of Gin, and drank it in 3 hours. Scary...

He is very agressive to the point I feel I will get injured, he is laughing at the time but doesn't know his strength, and he is completely inapropriate, I got him to go for a walk and he broke some nice hedges of a neighbors on purpose (so embarassing) and then proceeded to be mouthy to a few passers by, and then ran full speed down the wet road and finally wiped out and slid, he then ran back home (his shoes fell off at this point) and climbed over our fence and fell to the ground. I grabbed my dogs and left for a while, knowing he would pass out. He is 34.

I don't have any doubts about his addictions and our marriage is over for many reasons, I want to know something tho as I am not an expert with alcohol, my Dad drank too much but I never saw it.

What I am wondering is: Is his strong aggression and slight violent behavior strictly due to that huge amount of alcohol? Or is this part of his personality and comes out when drinking? I am just curious I guess if anyone can react that way or you gotta be a bit of an aggresive jerk to start with?

I am also posting this because I always want to look back at this reminder of one of his episodes.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

The best thing you can do is get yourself to some Alanon meetings. As far as your husband goes, well he needs some help not just through AA but professional help as well. 

If you are still living with him and you feel the marriage is over, my suggestion to you is, find some place you feel safe and stay there. In other words move out. The first thing I thought of when you described his behavior of running down the road sliding, breaking hedges, ( damaging other peoples property) climbing fences, etc, was maybe he needs to be picked up by the police and placed in either jail or a rehab center. 

You can't do much about him, but you can take care of you, and thats the first priority at this point. Once he is sober, offer AA to him and professional counseling. I'm sure he will laugh it off , but at least you offered the suggestion to him, and that you let him know help was out there. For you Alanon, moving out and maybe even counseling for you as well.


----------



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you Trey, all good advice!


----------

